# Fishing witg High Plains Drifter and Steve Austin(PICS)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

I have the great pleassure of spending a great morning with my good friends Tood , Steve.and Jeff enjoy the pics


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Great works guys. Congrats.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Those are some GREAT pics! Thanks!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very, very nice. Nice tackle too.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice pictures. I am used to seeing HPD in videos catching Roosterfish, etc. in Mexico. The man is a fish catching machine.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is that a plastic hat?


----------

